# Verso Marrakesh Cover



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have this cover?



The leather looks very supple and I am drawn to it. I won't pay that for it but I've added it to my wish list just in case the price ever plummets.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Also very handsome! But much too expensive. And light as the leather may be, I like to keep my Kindle as light as possible for reading.


----------



## givemelight (Aug 10, 2010)

Gone already? I get a 404 error... A search on the name comes up with nothing as well.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought a Verso kindle Touch cover back in November, but they are no longer for sale on Amazon, but are still for sale on Verso's website. Maybe they pulled this one as well? I wonder if they are having problems with Amazon like M-edge did and are pulling things until it is resolved? It is too bad because I love the cover!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's there today for $48.99

http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Marrakesh-Cover-Kindle-Brown/dp/B006LMGE4M/ref=sr_1_30?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1328303113&sr=1-30


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, of course it goes on sale when I don't have it in my budget!    It looks so lovely and soft...must resist until I get my "allowance".  I hate sticking to a budget....*wondering why I stopped here to look when I don't have the dough*


----------

